# Reflexiones sobre temas presentados aquí



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hola amigos,

quizá algunos ya habrán notado que ciertos hilos sobre actualidades tecnológicas conducen a respuestas mías bastante hoscas! Siempre en esas respuestas traté y trato de apelar al sentido común del que publica el dato y a los lectores de tal hilo.

Como creo que debe ser, como trato de ser, reflexiono sobre si esas respuestas mías son apropiadas. Pero también reflexiono sobre como referirme al tema de "actualidades tecnológicas", tomando como un ejemplo aquel forista que representó la posibilidad de baterías nucleares.

La conclusión a la que llegue fue la consecuencia de mis reflexiones sobre los estudios que hago para mi objetivo de diseño por modelación, que me exige actualizar mis conocimientos matemáticos, ya de 35 años de edad, de actualizar mis conocimientos matemáticos, para así poder usar esa metodología para el diseño de mi sistema de control de escotas que estoy concibiendo como parte de mi proyecto del modelo de un velero que llamo Carina, un velero que estoy construyendo y diseñando como modelista naval. Así pues, viendo que las matemáticas son esenciales para adquirir y aplicar la tecnología de la electrónica y de modelar el entorno físico, me decidí por estudiar las matemáticas aprovechando que los cursos son disponibles de diversas universidades alemanas y de la MIT de Boston de forma gratuita en forma de videos de las lecturas de los profesores, de los tutoriales para los ejercicios relacionados, que tanto los libros para leer, como las notas de las lecturas, los ejercicios y sus resultados son disponibles en el Internet. Así pues embarqué en mi sub-proyecto mas extenso y muy fascinante de estudiar las materias que hacen parte de las carreras para el Bachelor of Sience de matemática, de física y de electrónica.

Como eso lo hago como pensionado por razones de salud, no tengo estrés de tiempo y así me encontré este sitio en el Internet:

http://undsci.berkeley.edu/article/intro_01

El sitio da una visión muy bien presentada de lo que es la metodología científica. Ello implica también entender y considerar que es una conclusión científica y que no! Así pues, para todo aquel que entienda el inglés o sepa utilizar google translate por ejemplo, el hilo referenciado por su primera parte permite entender y ojalá aplicar esas técnicas si el entusiasmo de una noticia que aparenta tener fundamento científico. Yo lo pienso incorporar concientemente en mi esfuerzo de aprendizaje, en conjunto con la metodología de escribir artículos que conforman las normas aplicables a artículos científicos.


----------



## asatuculet (Oct 15, 2014)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*NOTA PREVIA*
"Hosca" (_definición_): (2º acepción) ceñudo, áspero, intratable.
Fuente: Diccionario de la Real Academia Española.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_¡Hola, *hellmut1956*!_

No creo que sus respuestas sean "bastante hoscas."

Por cuanto a mi concierne y respecto de la temática planteada en www_*dot*_2045_*dot*_com (ó www*dot*gf2045_*dot*_com) me hubiera gustado conocer opiniones relativas al _*state of the art*_ tecnológico y las perspectivas de alcanzar las metas planteadas en los sitios antes citados.

Por mi parte, previamente, he tratado de localizar sitios en los que se dictamine que la temática no es más que un *hoax* (en*dot*wikipedia*dot*org/wiki/Hoax) de principios del siglo XXI. Por lo menos un sitio web he encontrado en el que se plantea esta misma pregunta:

www*dot*businessinsider_*dot*_com*dot*au/initiative-2045-says-we-will-be-brain-computers-in-hologram-bodies-in-30-years-2012-7

Mas allá del aspecto tecnológico, coincido con usted en que toda la cuestión del clima es peligrosa como elefante haciendo equilibrio sobre una plataforma incómodamente reducida. 

El riesgo de una terraformación (es*dot*wikipedia*dot*org/wiki/Terraformaci%C3%B3n) catastrófica es demasiado alto y la estabilidad de los depósitos de metano en el fondo de los océanos es un aspecto que ni *Carl Sagan* (_RIP, 1996_) consideró; aunque especuló sobre si la tecnología arrastraría la realidad planetaria a un infierno como el de Venus ó un desierto como el de Marte.

Al igual que a usted me parece un proyecto _*traído de los pelos*_ (_alejado de la realidad_). Personalmente no encuentro motivador el proyecto de replantear la realidad subjetiva/objetiva de billones de seres humanos, reemplazando sus cuerpos por artificios del estilo *cyborg*. Me arriesgo a especular que tal perspectiva sería sólo asimilable por personajes idealistas (_animados por un elevado compromiso con el bienestar material y espiritual de la Humanidad_) cuya longevidad dependiera de recursos extraordinarios. 

Una verdadera *ELITE*.

Lamentablemente, en esa elite también se contarían individuos con ansias de poder sin límites.

Atentamente...


----------

